
HBO documentary on Elizabeth Holmes' Theranos lie exposes American health care - Blueliner
https://www.cnet.com/news/hbo-documentary-on-elizabeth-holmes-theranos-lie-exposes-american-health-care/
======
Blueliner
I was really hoping that Theranos was going to take on the blood testing
duopoly of Quest and Labcorp that charge outrageously high fees for all their
blood tests and finally disrupt this area of health care and significantly
lower costs for patients. It's a real tragedy that Theranos turned out to be a
total fraud and not only trashed the reputation of Silicon Valley and startups
but also will make it harder for entrepreneurs to get funding especially women
founders which is a real shame.

